# Save monolith question



## jespana (Jun 20, 2014)

What I have done: Created in Kontakt 4.2.2 loading/testing on Kontakt 5 on my friends MAC computer.

1. created a resource folder added my custom knobs and background images.
2. Loaded my .nki file that has all images and settings loaded.
3. Load my samples into my .nki file
3. Saved it as monolith. Now when I load the patch requests the .nkr file and when found loads without images. 

I have purchased other custom made kits that are just monolith and they load everything including images with out any additional files. I have been searching Google to see if I can find the answer but so far I think I am not asking the correct way.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Jun 20, 2014)

you don't have to save as monolith.. you have to create a resource container from the "Instrument Options" tabs while in edit mode.


----------



## jespana (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you for the reply but Mr. Dragon helped me out in the end.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 21, 2014)

What was the solution?


----------



## kb123 (Jun 21, 2014)

TotalComposure @ Sat Jun 21 said:


> What was the solution?



For tutorial series 2? ~o)


----------



## d.healey (Jun 21, 2014)

kb123 @ Sat Jun 21 said:


> TotalComposure @ Sat Jun 21 said:
> 
> 
> > What was the solution?
> ...



:roll: ^Yes^ o=?


----------



## jespana (Jun 22, 2014)

The solution was how I was saving my patches, because. I created a custom interface and it was not loading correctly. So I had to batch resave via patch and samples. Then everything loaded correctly.


----------

